# Rotator cuff repair, Regeneten bioinductive allograft



## TPeniston61 (Jul 31, 2019)

The provider did a rotator cuff repair with diagnoses of partial rtc tear and adhesive capsulitis.  He also did capsular reconstruction with a Regeneten patch graft. Code 29827 includes the graft, but doesn't seem to reflect the added complexity.  Does anyone know how to get reimbursement for this procedure.  Can I code 29827 + 29806-59. If I add a -22 modified, what kind of documentation is required?  Is there a HCPCS code for the graft?  Can I use 15777 for the implantation of the biological matrix or is this only for the trunk (not including the shoulder).  If I use 17999, it won't get reimbursed. I'm really stumped on this one.  Can anyone help?


----------

